# Burton Ion Killing my Feet



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, if you like the Salomons and find it comfortable it is for you. The don't fit all so good, but if they fit you, it'd perfect. Personally i got 6 Salomon pairs total(2 for summer, 2 for winter, skates and snoboard). I bought 2 of them without trying out before, and they fit perfect to me. All US13 size. I mean if you find Factions comfy, you'll find any Salomons comfe too.

If you want to get a stiff one try something like Synapse, or F20-F22-F24 if you want to get more freestyle oriented boot(as ion is top level FREESTYLE boot). That'd be better choice, then talking about what's wrong with ion's.

I don't think that loosen a boot is a good idea. It should fit tight IMHO.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

prob def the boot. Don't loosen, like he said above - boot should be snug.

I don't have a suggestion for an alternative, al I know is my last two pair of Ion's fit next to perfect right out of the box. I don't have much of an arch at all so maybe these boots are rather shallow. :dunno:

I'm assuming this pain is caused while riding? what binders u running?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Are the Ions new? If they are maybe you just need to break them in.


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

I used them for a full season so I gave them a run. It is while riding and not a problem while not riding. 

I had the Cartels and then the C02s later in the season. Same pain.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Might be the piping on the speed lacing that is mounted to the shell. Take your liner out and see if the pain/pressure points are where the housing for the speed lacing is. If you locate it you might be able to add some thin rubber or other padding in those areas. Use a hot gun or super glue.

I know some may tell you to pitch the Ions but try to figure it out first and make some adjustments. 

Next time you go to get boots...NOT to be smart ass but Boa systems or speed lace systems I'm not a fan of for I always feel the piping/housing in the liners, that is why I'm a BIG fan of good old lace up boots. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Those boots have heat moldable liners. Have you had them heatmold it? They can do it with this sleeve you slip over your toes, so as it cools down, it will mold to a larger toebox area and give you more room. That might help...


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

different insoles may help as well. some superfeet maybe?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

The following combination will help with your Ions.

Heat mold your inserts because that will help a ton!
Second go get custom foodbeds made.

I love my Ions but I'm not beyond customizing them to my feet... in fact I'd do the above with any boot I'd buy.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Try different bindings too, I rode a friends board and was unable to continue riding because the pain was so bad, it turned out to be the bindings


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a pair of Ions and mine hurt very bad while riding last season. I swapped out my bindings and boom, my feet were fine, well better than fine really. I never have pain at all now. I was using Burton P1's when I would get the pain and I went to Romes and the pain is gone.


----------



## skramr (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought a pair of size 11 Ions last year and my feet where killing me. I usually wear 10 1/2 to 11 work boots. I found that taking out the removable foot bed in the liner helped a ton and they fit perfect now....no PAIN


----------



## plagtr2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Old post but I had a similar issue with my IONS causing pain on the top of my foot. Turns out the loops for the inner boot laces were digging in to my foot. There are metal "loops" that the string passes through. I ended up cutting them out & allowing the lace to go through the nylon loop (that the metal loop was mounted on) & this fixed my problem. The metal loop created a pressure point on the top of my foot that hurt like hell. Hacked 'em out & all is good. YMMV...


----------

